

Pure Java implementation of LevelDB - swah
https://github.com/dain/leveldb

======
taylorbuley
I'm getting a little excited about LevelDB

I'm an IndexedDB fanboy, and they're using LevelDB as an experimental backend
to the API. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2526263>

Not saying that the whitepaper is going to end up as big of a gamechanger as
Big Table or Dynamo, but I think it could be pretty interesting technology
idea to play in the Memcached/Redis space.

